

Functional Alcoholics Meetup in SF - moonpolysoft
https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dDFtWnQ3dzMzOGcxOGVoNFpFckM4dGc6MA

======
jganetsk
I interpreted this to mean alcoholics that are still functioning in society.

~~~
discojesus
If you rephrase that as "alcoholics with no side effects," it's pretty much
the same thing.

------
shaunxcode
just wait til the straight edge smalltalk fans catch wind of this.

------
jbr
Maybe I'll finally get some closure.

------
bkovitz
Unlike object-oriented alcoholics, the functional alcoholics have yet to so
much as open a bottle of screw-top wine.

------
bkudria
Great idea! Would love to attend.

~~~
twopoint718
Same here, but it seems that all the Lisp and functional action happens on the
coasts.

~~~
bkudria
Everything happens on the coasts. Except like bread and stuff.

------
moonpolysoft
This is our first meetup. If you like functional programming and booze then
you should definitely attend. We will choose a venue after getting a rough
estimate of how many people are attending. Thanks.

~~~
benatkin
It seems, based on your free-form questions, that you're checking to make sure
people have a genuine interest in functional programming before letting them
into the group. Am I correct? Kind of reminds me of
<http://freehackersunion.org/>

~~~
moonpolysoft
It's just an interesting data point really. Although if you have no genuine
interest in functional programming then you'd better really like booze.

~~~
khafra
Might I point out that alcohol tends to cause destructive updates to data?

